# Xorg freeze on vmware



## pba (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been trying to run Xorg on FreeBSD on VMware. I have installed FreeBSD from disc, then added packages from the server. Free BSD itself seems to work fine. 

In /etc/rc.conf, I have dbus and hald enabled with


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

I have run  `# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`

This gave the screen with the "X" for a cursor.  However that cursor did not move with the mouse - should it? The mouse cursor does seem to move, albeit slowly, outside that test.  When instaling I went through the mouse daemon and the mouse cursor did move.

I have then done  `# cp xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf`

on *startx*  X11 will start, and displays on the screen fine (black background white windows with green title bars)  The clock at the top right hand corner works, but the system is unresponsive to mouse or keyboard.

Any ideas where it has gone wrong anyone?

Once I get this working I aim to set up KDE or gnome, so if the above is a problem that does not need fixing if I'm doing that please let me know.
thanks.
Peter


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 3, 2011)

Enabling dbus and hal in /etc/rc.conf only takes effect when the system starts.  So either restart the FreeBSD VM, or start dbus and hal manually:
`# service dbus start && service hald start`

The FreeBSD VM might also need drivers specific to the VM host, like x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse.

PC-BSD is an alternative to setting everything up yourself.


----------



## pba (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks.
I've installed that but it does not seem to have helped.


----------



## pba (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,
still no joy.  Would it help to reinstall Xorg?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

pba said:
			
		

> Hi,
> still no joy.  Would it help to reinstall Xorg?



No.  99% likely this is a configuration/driver problem, which the VM complicates.

See this thread.

If that doesn't solve it, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com and post the URL.


----------

